
Ask HN: Do you edit Wikipedia? - lainon
And if so, concerning which topics?
======
limeblack
You'll be surprised how much foreign history and foreign cultural norms are
wrong. China's lack of internet access to Wikipedia is frustrating.

------
grover_hartmann
Yes, I fix typos and punctuation errors from time to time as I read the
articles.

------
fardo
Yes, I edit any article that needs copy-editing.

You would be astonished how many articles have basic errors in grammar and
spelling. I enjoy the idea that if I noticed it, others will too, and I’m
preserving their flow on the article.

------
SirLJ
I can’t be bothered...

